# ArrayList sortieren



## magic_halli (14. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich erzeuge eine ArrayList mit Dateinamen von einem Verzeichnis:

```
ArrayList matchesPDF = new ArrayList();
		try{
			path = curSession.GetCurrentDirectory();
			find = ".pdf";
			File f = new File(path);
			File[] fileArray = f.listFiles();
			if(fileArray != null){
				for(int i=0;i<fileArray.length;i++){
					if(fileArray[i].getName().indexOf(find) != -1){
						pdfName = fileArray[i].getName();
						matchesPDF.add(pdfName);
	  				}
				}
			}
		}
```
Ich möchte diese ArrayList alphabetisch aufsteigend sortieren lassen.
Alle darin enthaltenen Dateinamen haben die Form, z.B.:
06081501-2__blabla.pdf
06081501__blabla_bla.pdf
06081501-1-1__blabla.pdf
06081501-14__bla_bla.pdf   usw.

Nur, wie sortiere ich solch eine ArrayList und wird das ganze dann auch korrekt aufsteigend sortiert (wegen der Zahlenwerte am Anfang)?


Danke.


----------



## byte (14. Sep 2006)

Comparator schreiben und dann Collections#sort()


----------



## magic_halli (14. Sep 2006)

So, ich hab mir jetzt einen Comparator gebastelt, welcher meine ArrayList sortieren soll:

```
Comparator c = new Comparator() { // eigene Vergleichsoperation!
        public int compare(Object arg0, Object arg1) {
           String name1 = (String) arg0;
           String name2 = (String) arg1;

           return name1.compareTo(name2);
        }
     };
```

In der entsprechenden Funktion rufe ich das wie folgt auf:

```
public void myFunction(){
     ArrayList matchesPDF = listPDF(curSession);
     Collections.sort(matchesPDF, c);
     for(int i=1;i<matchesPDF.size();i++){
          //mit jedem Eintrag der sortierten ArrayList etwas tun
     }
}
```
Aber wie es scheint, ist die ArrayList absteigend und nicht aufsteigend sortiert?!

Ist das ganze aber vom Ablauf her erstmal korrekt???


----------



## Guest (14. Sep 2006)

Schreib einfach name2.compareTo(name1) dann ist die Sortiereihenfolgen umgekehrt.
 NOOB


----------



## magic_halli (14. Sep 2006)

Ok... umgekehrt ist´s, aber:

Meine Strings in der ArrayList beginnen immer mit einer Sachnummer gefolgt von "__" und dann ein Name.
Die Sortierung funktioniert aber nicht ganz korrekt in Bezug auf die Sachnummer und somit natürlich auch auf den ganzen String bezogen!

Richtig sortiert sollte es so aussehen: (also korrekt nach den Sachnummern aufsteigend - quasi wie die Nummerierung in einem Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Kapiteln)
06081501__blabla
06081501-1__blabla
06081501-1-1__bla
06081501-14__blabla
06081501-2__blabla
06081501-2-1__bla
06081501-3__bla
...


meine Sortierung sieht in etwa so aus:
06081501__blabla
06081501-5__blabla
06081501-4__blabla
06081501-3__blabla
06081501-3-2__blabla
06081501-3-1__blabla
06081501-2__blabla
06081501-1__blabla
06081501-18__blabla
06081501-17__blabla
usw.

Mh, die Sortierung hat wohl ein Problem mit dem korrekten aufsteigen der Nummern?


----------



## thE_29 (14. Sep 2006)

Tjo, der macht einen String Vergleich!

Du musst selber den Vergleich machen und nicht via compareTo!


----------



## magic_halli (14. Sep 2006)

So, nun funktioniert die Sortierung aufsteigend! Habe im Comparator die Strings zerlegt und lasse nur nach der Nummer am Anfang sortieren:

```
Comparator comparator = new Comparator() { // eigene Vergleichsoperation!
        public int compare(Object arg0, Object arg1) {
           String name1 = (String) arg0;
           String name2 = (String) arg1;
           
           String str1 = name1.substring(0,name1.lastIndexOf("__"));
           String str2 = name2.substring(0,name2.lastIndexOf("__"));

           return str1.compareTo(str2);
        }
     };
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2006)

edit: ach, gar nicht so richtig von mir


----------

